# Better be nice to us fat people...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good on Chris, reminds me of the sign picture that was going around sometime back...









Sign text reads:
Due to the frequency of human-bear encounters, the B.C. Fish and Wildlife Branch is advising hikers, hunters, fishermen and any persons that use the out of doors in a recreational or work related function to take extra precautions while in the field.
We advise the outdoorsman to wear little noisy bells on clothing so as to give advanced warning to any bears that might be close by so you don't take them by surprise.
We also advise anyone using the out-of-doors to carry "Pepper Spray" with him is case of an encounter with a bear.
Outdoorsmen should also be on the watch for fresh bear activity, and be able to tell the difference between black bear feces and grizzly bear feces. Black bear feces is smaller and contains lots of berries and squirrel fur. Grizzly bear *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* has bells in it and smells like pepper.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one guys !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are both pretty funny.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)




----------

